# **OFFICIAL Christmas Lights Thread**



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 12, 2011)

Post your favorite pictures of Christmas lights. 
Lights on trees!
Lights on houses! 
Lights on people!
Anywhere and everywhere, Christmas lights! 

Comment on the one above yours when you post.  
I'll start it off:


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, since you said anywhere and everywhere, I am assuming that means any time of the year as well. 

These lights were at a Summer wedding I captured between shooting the groomsmen, and heading back to stage for the ceremony.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice DoF and Bokeh!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2011)

There is a home for it after all!






(posted elsewhere on TPF)


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the look and feel of it, reminds me of being home and looking at the trinkets on the tree since I am on deployment this was a treat for me 

Here are some of mine


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 13, 2011)

MatchlessArts said:


> I love the look and feel of it, reminds me of being home and looking at the trinkets on the tree since I am on deployment this was a treat for me
> 
> Here are some of mine



Love the colors in the first one!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 13, 2011)

christmastree by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't put my village up this year. The family is not too happy with me.


----------



## mishele (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 14, 2011)

vipgraphx said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vipgraphx/6481088915/
> christmastree by VIPGraphX, on Flickr



Really like this one!


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 14, 2011)

Rotanimod said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!!


----------



## bleeblu (Dec 14, 2011)

Solitude by Mark Harless, on Flickr


----------



## thierry (Dec 14, 2011)

Christmas is coming by ThierryLyles, on Flickr


----------



## LF911SC (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 14, 2011)

thierry said:


> Christmas is coming by ThierryLyles, on Flickr



Was this HDR? Great pic


----------



## Tomeek (Dec 18, 2011)

Merry Xmas by Tomeek, on Flickr


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 19, 2011)

[/URL] phoebe by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 19, 2011)

[/URL] christmas tree by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 19, 2011)

IMG_2185-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bokehlicious:






[/URL] Soldier Bokeh-1 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 19, 2011)

Got to put them up first.


----------



## fsquare (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 20, 2011)

IMG_0240 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr
Christmas Tree in LAX 2011


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 20, 2011)

ChrismasLights_WynnHotelLobby by DragonHeart305, on Flickr
Christmas lights display Wynn hotel lobby 2011


----------



## Crollo (Dec 20, 2011)

MatchlessArts said:


>



Love this image, did you tonemap it?


----------



## Judobreaker (Dec 25, 2011)

I know, there's text on it.
It's the only version I have online so you're going to have to do with it. ^^







Ps. Yes, best wishes to you guys too.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holiday's


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 25, 2011)

IMG_4882-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Judobreaker (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmm... That's a LOT of lights. xD
How do they sleep at night?


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 25, 2011)

Judobreaker said:


> Hmm... That's a LOT of lights. xD
> How do they sleep at night?



I would guess with Blind folds.  LOL. The whole neighborhood was quite the sight to see.


----------

